# Regelung eines Gradienten



## PeterEF (8 August 2006)

Problemstellung: ein Druckbehälter mit Druck 80bar enthält ein Stickstoff-Aceton-Gemisch.
Innerhalb von Stunden soll der Druck im Behälter auf 0 bar abs. abgesenkt werden. Der einzuhaltende Gradient ist variabel (1-40bar/h), zur Verfügung stehen ein kontinuierliches Regelventil an einem relativ dünnem Rohr und ein Kugelhahn, welcher einen relativ dicken Querschnitt freigibt.
Bis kurz vor Atmosphärendruck gehts auch gut, dann wird mangels Druckdifferenz der Gradient sehr flach, dies kann aber hingenommen werden. Für den restlichen Druckabbau von 1bar auf Vakuum kommt nun eine Vakuumpumpe zum Einsatz und an dieser Stelle ist es kaum möglich, einen definierten Gradienten zu halten.

Mein Vorgehen: ich berechne in festen Abständen eine neuen Drucksollwert für meinen PID-Regler (
	
	



```
SW_neu = SW_alt - (Gradient * Abtastzeit)
```
), dieser steuert das Regelventil. Wird der Gradient viel zu flach, öffnet getaktet der Kugelhahn.

Jemand mit praktischen Erfahrungen bessere Vorschläge?


----------



## MSB (8 August 2006)

Also ich würde in dem Fall einen anderen Ansatz verfolgen,
ich würde in gewissen Abständen die Druckdifferenz nehmen,
diese auf die Stunde hochrechnen, und den Regler somit dann
direkt den Gradienten regeln lassen.
Gibt natürlich ein paar voraussetzungen für diesen Ansatz,
ein relativ genaues Messystem (Druckaufnehmer + Einbau Druckaufnehmer + Analogeingangskarte)
und somit eine in relativ kurzen Zeitabständen eine relativ genaue Änderung zu haben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## PeterEF (9 August 2006)

MSB schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt natürlich ein paar voraussetzungen für diesen Ansatz,
> ein relativ genaues Messystem (Druckaufnehmer + Einbau Druckaufnehmer + Analogeingangskarte)
> und somit eine in relativ kurzen Zeitabständen eine relativ genaue Änderung zu haben.


 
Alles ist relativ  . 
Kurze Rechnung: 16Bit AD-Wandler => 65000 Steps

80000mbar/65000 ~ 1,2 mbar / Step

1 bar/h = 1,6 mbar / min

D.h. bei Wahl der Abtastzeit von einer Minute komme ich schon an die Grenzen der Auflösung, dabei nicht mal die Ungenauigkeit des Drucksensors und das Wackeln des niedrigwertigsten Bits in die Betrachtung einbezogen.

Was ist denn nun ein relativ genaues Meßsystem und ein relativ kurzer Zeitabstand?


----------



## kpeter (9 August 2006)

PeterEF schrieb:


> 1 bar/h = 1,6 mbar / min


 
ich will ja nicht lästig sein aber seit wann entspricht 0,016 bar 1,6 mbar
wurde mal sagen dies sind 16 mbar


----------



## PeterEF (9 August 2006)

Oh, peinlich ....:sm11: 

(Das kommt, wenn man telefonieren und Beiträge schreiben parallelisieren will).

Natürlich gilt 1 bar/h ~ 17 mbar / min, Danke für den Tip.

Zur Erläuterung: Momentan ist (geiz ist geil) eine 13Bit-AD-Karte verbaut, damit komme ich auf eine Auflösung von ca. 10mbar/Digit. Der angedachte Einsatz einer 16Bit-Karte würde diese auf ca. 1,2 mbar/Digit verbessern.

bleibt trotzdem das Problem des Übergangs vom Entspannen zum Evakuieren mit Vakuumpumpe - wie sag ichs meinem Regler am besten?


----------



## kpeter (9 August 2006)

Hallöchen

Wenn Vakummpumpe beginnt sollte dein regler möglichst schnell wieder zu mache.

Also Regler raus und Ventil zu


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (9 August 2006)

Hallo Peter,

wie wird denn die Vakuumpumpe gesteuert? Ich schätze das Problem ist derzeit, dass du den Unterdruck nicht richtig dosieren kannst? Vielleicht hilft ein Pufferspeicher zwischen Vakuumpumpe und Druckbehälter, und event. ein weiteres Regelventil, um den Unterdruck frei zu geben, oder um Nebenluft ziehen zu lassen? Unterdruckentleerung als zweite Sequenz, so zu sagen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------

